# Fehlermeldung: Selection does not contain a main type



## Blizzsnake80 (29. Mrz 2021)

Hi zusammen, 

ich habe mir in meiner Eclipse IDE zuhause eine GUI aus einem einzelnen jFrame / ApplicationWindow erstellt. Die entsprechende Java-Datei kompiliert und das Programm macht auch das was es soll (grob: Daten einlesen und gebündelt in einer Textdatei ausgeben).

Ich habe leider noch nicht viel Erfahrung mit Eclipse, daher habe ich Folgendes gemacht um diese Datei auf einem anderen PC mit Eclipse auszuprobieren:
Export als ZIP-File.

Wenn ich nun dieses ZIP-File an der "neuen" IDE einbinde, ist die Java-Datei da, wo sie hingehört, macht aber nicht mehr das was sie soll.
Stattdessen meckert der Compiler: EventQueue cannot be resolved, jFrame cannot be resolved. 

Die import-Anweisungen für javax.swing.* sind aber drin, daher weiß ich gerade nicht, was das soll ?

*Generell wäre meiner Frage daher:*
Was ist denn der "gescheite" Weg für den Export einer fertigen Anwendung oder aber eines Projektes mit Dateien, an denen man  ggf. nachträglich noch nachbessern möchte ?

Ich weiß, dass die Frage banal klingt. Mir geht es da um grobe Erfahrungswerte, schließlich betreibe ich ja keine professionelle Softwareentwicklung sondern schreibe nur Tools mit denen ich mir auf der Arbeit Verwaltungsarbeiten erleichtern möchte.

Danke im Voraus.

BG


----------



## Blizzsnake80 (29. Mrz 2021)

Hat sich erledigt. Es funktioniert jetzt.  Aber ich sollte mich dringend mit mehr mit den Grundlagen zum Umgang mit Eclipse auseinandersetzen.


----------

